# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  سوال درباره exchange server

## saharv

من میخوام یک exchange server  توی شبکه راه بندازم. کسی می تونه اطلاعاتی در این زمینه بده؟
قبلا از همه دوستان متشکرم!

----------


## Identifier

اینکه شما Exchange Server را بعنوان mail server برای شبکه انتخاب کردید شایسته و بجا . کاملا با active Directory سازگار است .
Microsoft Exchange server 2000 به همراه Active directory کار میکند و قابلیت support 1000 دامنه را به صورت همزمان داراست.
و این قابلیت را داراست که به کاربرانی که در domian تعریف شده بدون نیاز به تعریف دوباره Email تخصیص داد .

برای تنظیم کردن Exchange Server ابتدا بایستی یک Reciptent Policy تعریف کنید برای انجام اینکار مراحل زیر را دنبال کنید :

1- ابتدا exchange System Manager را باز کنید
2- گزینه Recipient Policies را از قسمت Recipients انتخاب کنید
3- شما میتونید هم یک Recipient Policies جدید تعریف کنید و هم اینکه گزینه پیشفرض را ویرایش کنید 
و بعد از گزینه email Address Ploicy بقیه تنظیمات مربوط به Email را انجام دهدید

و مراحل جامع تر و کامل تر را میتونید از طریق لینک زیر پیگیری کنید :
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=262068

پ ن :شما میتونید از mail server های دیگری نظیر mdaemon و یا Kerio Mail Server نیز استفاده کنید در صورتی که از mdaemon استفاده کنید امکاناتی نظیر Webmail , Web Administration نیز خواهید داشت و همچنین کار با آن بسیار ساده و Antivirus که یه صورت inbuild در آن طراحی شده برای جلوگیری از ویروس های میل بسیار مؤثر است.
و به این نکته هم توجه داشته باشید نحوه انتخاب کردن نرم افزار های شبکه به معیار های زیادی بستگی دارد و چنانچه درست تصمیم گیری شود بر عواملی نظیر maintenancer های شبکه پایداری شبکه تاثیر گذار است به طور مثال میل های ویروسی ممکن است مشکلات عظیمی برای پشتیبان شبکه بوجود آورد در صورتی که اگر هنگام راه اندازی یک سرویس جدید بررسی های کافی و لازم به عمل آورده شود از این جور موارد جلوگیری میشود .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## hghyami

ببین عزیز چند راه داری:
1. اگر شبکه زیر 25 کاربر داری به جای Exchange که در نوع خودش قولی هست از Pegasus Main Server استغاده کن این رو بگم که برای چند تا از مشتریهام استفاده کردم و تا حدودی از Exchange سریع تر هست فقط مشکلش اینکه با LDAP سازگار نیست و دیگه اینکه Public Folder هم نداری 

2. Echange خوب خیلی داستان برای خودش داره مثلا موقع نسب خیلی مهم هست که پارتیشنی که مخوای Exchange Database نسب شه جای کافی داشته باشه چون همین طور که شما میتونی Active Directory Db رو Defrag کنی Exchange ham hamintor  ولی وقتی که میخوای این کار رو بکنی باید حداقل مثلا اگر سایز DB شده 4GIG باید رو اون پارتیشن 4.1GIG فضای خالی داشته باشی. مدیریتش هم آسان نیست و خیلی بازی داره. 
مثلا همین Reciptent Policy اگر شما از 2000 Small Business server استفاده کنی خودش اکثر تنظیمات رو انجام میده وگرنه زیاد کار می بره در حال حاضر من با تعداد زیادی از اینا دارم کار میکنم
اگر که بگی برای چه کاری میخوای میتونم بهت راهنمایی کامل بکنم ولی دفعه دیکه Pinglish minevisam چون من ایران نیستم و کیبورد فارسی هم نداریم اینجا و خیلی برام سخت هست

----------


## saharv

شبکه ما بیش از 30 کاربر دارد، روی سرور win 2003 نصب شده است و هدف من از نصب exchange راه اندازی یک میل سرور و استفاده از outlook است. حالا با توجه به این اطلاعات و این نکته که ما هم مثل خیلی از شرکت ها از برنامه های کرک شده استفاده می کنیم، آیا exchange انتخاب خوبی است؟ همین طور از لحاظ تامین امنیت؟

----------


## Identifier

تامین امنیت که به خیلی از موارد برمیگرده و نکات قابل توجه زیادی داره ولی از نظر کارایی exchange مناسب است ولی mademon نگهداری به مراتب ساده تری نسبت به exchange دارد . در ضمن هر دو مورد فوق و موردی که آقای قیامی به آن اشاره کردند pop3 زا پشتیبانی میکند و شما با تمامی mail Client ها میتونید با mail server ارتباط برقرار کنید نظیر outlook

برای شبکه ها کوچک Mdaemon را توصیه میکنم الته این نظر شخصی بنده است .

در مقاله زیر به یکی از موارد امنیتی اشاره شده است :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=40275

موفق باشید

----------


## hghyami

مهم نیست که شما از چه نسخه EXCHANGE استفاده میکنی من توصیه می کنم EXCHANGE رو البته نگهداریش خیلی سخت از MDAEMON هست ولی با 2003 عالی کار میکنه ما در حال حاضر برای 9000 کاربر ازش استفاده میکنیم و تا به حال هیچ گونه مشکلی نداشتیم و فراموش نکن که EXCHANGE 2003 واقعا کارایهای جالبی داره بخصوص ANTI-SPAM که درش استفاده شده
شما میتونید از اکثر BLACK LIST های حوجود مثل SPAM COP,CBL و غیره استفاده کنی و دیگه اینکه WEB OUTLOOK خیلی امن تر از نسخه 2000 شده و در مجموع به نظر من بهتر هست که از EXCHANGE استفاده کنی. البته این رو هم بگم اگر از POP3 DOWNLOADER خودش استفاده کنی هر 15 دقیقه EMAIL  ها رو DOWNLOAD میکنه اون هم راه حل داره.
اگر از GFI ANTI-SPAM استفاده کنی یک POP3 داره که میتونی برای هر یک دقیقه یک بار MAILBOX رو چک کنه

----------


## saharv

من بالاخره تصمیم گرفتم mdaemon را نصب کنم و البته نصبش کردم. اما حالا هزار تا سوال دارم، مثلا این که وقتی یک میل باکس تعریف کنیم باید از اسم دامین شبکه داخلی استفاده کنیم یا باید یک account در اینترنت داشته باشیم؟ یا این که از کجا بفهمم که ipvalid دارم؟ آیا برای راه اندازی یک میل سرور باید یک هاست اجاره کرد؟تنظیمات برنامه چطوری باید باشد تا هم بتوانیم  میل های شبکه داخلی را مدیریت کنیم و هم میل های اینترنتی را دریافت کنیم؟
ممنون می شوم اگر اطلاعاتی به صورت آموزشی و قدم به قدم در اختیارم بگذارید(تو اینترنت نتوانستم چیز زیادی پیدا کنم). 
ببخشید اگر سوالاتم خیلی پیش و پا افتاده است.

----------


## Identifier

خیر نیازی به host نیست شما دو راه دارید یکی اینکه کاربراتون مستقیما IP mail server رو در outlook و یا هر نرم افزار دیگه ای که استفاده میکنند بدند.
2- dns server داخلی راه اندازی کنید و بک Subdomian به نام mail تعریف کنیده که به IP میل سرور اشاره میکند .
در ضمن در قسمت configuration Mdaemon میتونید اسم domian را تعریف کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## Satyar

Salam. khob hastid?
sale noton mobarak. :قلب: 
bebakhsid ke finglish minevisam.inja fonte farsi nadaram. :خجالت: 

man ye soal dar morede exchange daram. :متفکر: 

Man mikham az tarighe VS behesh connect besham ta betonam mohtaviyate foldere status esh ro download konam va roye hard berizam.

Kasy az shoma dostan mitone mano rahnamey kone? :متفکر: 
vaghean niaz daram be in kar. :افسرده: 
mamnon misham. :لبخند:

----------


## mohammadnew2005

سلام 
بهتره که همیشه دنباله چیزهای سخت باشی چون اکثر آدما مخصوصا ما ایرانی ها دنباله یه راه فراریم از Exchange Server نترس برو جلو خدا هم به واسطه دوستان کمکت می کنه 
این رو هم اول به خودم گفتم چون منم دارم یه AD شبکه می شم 
موفق باشی 
کاری داشتی به این ITman75@yahoo.com میل بزن

----------


## ramou2030

> ببین عزیز چند راه داری:
> 1. اگر شبکه زیر 25 کاربر داری به جای Exchange که در نوع خودش قولی هست از Pegasus Main Server استغاده کن این رو بگم که برای چند تا از مشتریهام استفاده کردم و تا حدودی از Exchange سریع تر هست فقط مشکلش اینکه با LDAP سازگار نیست و دیگه اینکه Public Folder هم نداری 
> 
> 2. Echange خوب خیلی داستان برای خودش داره مثلا موقع نسب خیلی مهم هست که پارتیشنی که مخوای Exchange Database نسب شه جای کافی داشته باشه چون همین طور که شما میتونی Active Directory Db رو Defrag کنی Exchange ham hamintor ولی وقتی که میخوای این کار رو بکنی باید حداقل مثلا اگر سایز DB شده 4GIG باید رو اون پارتیشن 4.1GIG فضای خالی داشته باشی. مدیریتش هم آسان نیست و خیلی بازی داره. 
> مثلا همین Reciptent Policy اگر شما از 2000 Small Business server استفاده کنی خودش اکثر تنظیمات رو انجام میده وگرنه زیاد کار می بره در حال حاضر من با تعداد زیادی از اینا دارم کار میکنم
> اگر که بگی برای چه کاری میخوای میتونم بهت راهنمایی کامل بکنم ولی دفعه دیکه Pinglish minevisam چون من ایران نیستم و کیبورد فارسی هم نداریم اینجا و خیلی برام سخت هست


salam aghaye ghiyami,man yek moshkel dar exchange 2003 daram in ke mikham be user ha ejazeye delete kardan ya archive gereftan nadaham lotfan mara rahnamaei konid.

----------


## hghyami

Too Exchange 2003 shoma hich gooneh permission baray inkeh joloy user ro begirid to email ro pakbokoneh nadarid. Vali shoma mitoonid to system manager set bokoni ke ta che modat system email haye pak shodeh ro negah midareh

Vali too Exchane 2007 shoma mitoonam begam ke tamam ingoneh permisssion ha ro darid

Rah Digeh ham Journaling to Exchange 2003 hast. Albateh shoma vaghti Journaling ro too exchange 2003 enable mikonid bayad fekr soorat va masel digeh mesl fazaee ke dar ekhtiyar exchange gharar dadid bashid. 

Journal kardan be soorat kholaseh in hast ke shoma yek user misazid ke ma masalan esmesh ro mizarim archive ya journal(Mohem nist chi basheh) faghat bayad hatman email enable basheh
. too ye system manager rooy mailbox store aslitoon right click - properties badesh tooyeh geberal TAb shoma yek option darid be esm archive ke agar titlesh ro bekhonid moshakhas hast chi kar mikoneh
user ro ke sakhtid entekhab konid.

badesh berid command promt and berin to folder exchange\bin


badesh in file ro az site microsoft download kon Exchange Journaling
har ja ke bazesh kardi inro ke migam type kon
EXEJCFG –e
agar zamani tasmim gerefti ke journal ro khamoush koni ya ghat kon 
EXEJCFG –d

hamin. faghat yek chiz ro yadet nareh chand be vaght be chand vaght email hat ro pak kon 

Inro ham mitooni az tarigh khod system manager set koni toori ke bad az chand vaght be chand vaght khodesh pak koneh ke oonaz bayad yek Receipiant policy jadid besazi va baghiyash moshakhas hast digeh

----------


## hghyami

> سلام 
> بهتره که همیشه دنباله چیزهای سخت باشی چون اکثر آدما مخصوصا ما ایرانی ها دنباله یه راه فراریم از Exchange Server نترس برو جلو خدا هم به واسطه دوستان کمکت می کنه 
> این رو هم اول به خودم گفتم چون منم دارم یه AD شبکه می شم 
> موفق باشی 
> کاری داشتی به این ITman75@yahoo.com میل بزن


doost aziz kasi donbal rah farar nist vali exchange product kochiki nist va agar balad nabashi bahash kar koni oon vaght komak az hezar ja niyaz khahi dasht. man khodam chandin sal hast ke bahash daram kar mikonam va MVP to exchange daram. vali bazam bazi mavagheh faghat bayad saram ro bekharoonam va hezar yek ja ro bebinam ta dalil peyda konam.

----------


## hghyami

> سلام 
> بهتره که همیشه دنباله چیزهای سخت باشی چون اکثر آدما مخصوصا ما ایرانی ها دنباله یه راه فراریم از Exchange Server نترس برو جلو خدا هم به واسطه دوستان کمکت می کنه 
> این رو هم اول به خودم گفتم چون منم دارم یه AD شبکه می شم 
> موفق باشی 
> کاری داشتی به این ITman75@yahoo.com میل بزن


doost aziz kasi donbal rah farar nist vali exchange product kochiki nist va agar balad nabashi bahash kar koni oon vaght komak az hezar ja niyaz khahi dasht. man khodam chandin sal hast ke bahash daram kar mikonam va MVP to exchange daram. vali bazam bazi mavagheh faghat bayad saram ro bekharoonam va hezar yek ja ro bebinam ta dalil peyda konam.

----------


## ramou2030

Too Exchange 2003 shoma hich gooneh permission baray inkeh joloy user ro begirid to email ro pakbokoneh nadarid. Vali shoma mitoonid to system manager set bokoni ke ta che modat system email haye pak shodeh ro negah midareh






salam mamnoon az babat pasokh ghabl soal asli man in hast ke dar exchange 2003 mitavanam jeloye yek user khas ra begiram ke natavanad dar outlook 2003 email hayash ra delete konad. khahesh mikonam zoudtar be man javab bedahid.tashakkor mikonam.

----------


## ramou2030

salam mamnoon az babat pasokh ghabl soal asli man in hast ke dar exchange 2003 mitavanam jeloye yek user khas ra begiram ke natavanad dar outlook 2003 email hayash ra delete konad. khahesh mikonam zoudtar be man javab bedahid.tashakkor mikonam.

----------


## hghyami

Bebin nemikham naomidet konam vali vaghean rah khasi nadari. Tanha pishnahad inkeh agar  kheyli mohem hast ya Journal ro enable kon ya Boro sar vaght Exchange 2007. Gheyr az oon Exchange 2003 in moshkel ro dareh. Dar zemn fyeki az khoobihaye exchange in hast ke vaghti chizi ro pak mikoni kamel delete nemisheh. Ba user admin rahat mitooni har email ke khasti recover koni.

----------


## ramou2030

chetori mitounam az tarigh admin recover  konam

----------


## hghyami

خوب

اول اینکه این راهی که ما داریم انجام میدیم برای یک USER هست و راه کلی تر هم داره که باشه برای بدن. 



توی "AD Manager" برو توی  properties user va badesh exchane advanced badesh Maibox Rights. آدمینیسترتر معمولا هست اونجا. ولی بازم اگر نبود آدش کن و بهش Full Access بده. 

بعدش برو تو تب Exchange General va alias USER هم ببین چی هست

بعدش میتونی به جای USER لگین کنی

از تو سرور برو به

http://127.0.0.1/exchange/alias user

اینجا ازتUsername/Password میخواد که مال Administrator رو میزنی

بعدش اگر دقت کنی میبینی که لگین کردی ولی اوسر آدمین نیست بلکه اوسر مورد نظر هست

برو ت وOption و از اونجا Recover Deleted Items رو کلیک کن 

بقیش هم ملوم هست

میتونم بگم این راه تنها راه هست. البته یک سری مثل http://www.ontrackdatarecovery.com   ولی باز هم میگم Journal رو راه بندازی از همش بهتر هست

----------


## gridcomputing

سلام 
من يك شبكه با 80كاربر دارم كه اكتيو دايركتوري 2003نصب كردم و براي ميل سرور هم exchange 2003 را انتخاب كردم 
در حقيقت قراره كه سرور exchange براي ارتباط ايميلي اسناد دو اداره در دو شهر مختلف استفاده بشه 
كاربر دبيرخانه اي من بايد نامه ها رو ايميل كنه به يه ادرس و نامه هاي وارده را هم از يك ادرس ايميل به طور مرتب در يافت كنه 
ممنون ميشم نيازمنديها و روش نصب رو بهم بگين

----------

